# Sacrificial Snowboard - offseason backyard training



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Do people have a sacrificial snowboard of sorts that you strap to your feet and bang about in the backyard in the off season?

I live in the tropics so it's a long wait in between trips but saw a second hand Huck Knife come up that is cheap and looks in pretty good knick, in fact real good knick and I was going to grab it and make up a jib training rail to bang it around on in the backyard with beers. Does this work in terms of muscle memory training, can't do any harm right.......beers, hot humid weather and banging and old board against a rail. Might even get it on the kids gymnastics tramp!!

I looked at those jib training set-ups from Snowboard Addiction but by the time you buy a training jib board, training bindings and training shit rail I could've bought a complete new set-up.

Maybe I'm better off with beers and a snowboarding video and just work the visualisation method.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

I think SA products pricing isn't that terrible if you consider that it can last you 10-20 years (contrary to normal gear) and more people can use the same setup. You pay for convenience. On the other hand its training potential is somehow limited - it's a good workout and you can train body position in tricks and air awareness but you won't improve your edge control, timing of prewind & pop, sliding on box and rails, etc. I would say you train 50% of what makes tricks. If you are considering second hand snowboard, something like below would be much more realistic and some simplified version not even that expensive as a DIY project


----------

